# It's official: St. Louis



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

The official word is out. St. Louis is the 2012 location, held July 12, 13, 14. It will be held at University of Missouri, St. Louis (UMSL)

More information to follow.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## beegeek (Jan 8, 2010)

Mo state meeting??


----------



## treebee (Mar 7, 2009)

Sounds good, don't know what, but I can always use a good excuse to go to the city museum in St. Louis. Gotta bring the kids, as it is hands down the most awsomest place in the world for a kid...


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Looking forward to that one!


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

beegeek said:


> Mo state meeting??


No. Since this is the Heartland Apicultural Society (HAS) subforum, this refers to next summer's HAS conference.


----------



## Beerman (May 21, 2010)

Was just telling my daughter 6 more months until the HAS meeting


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Anyone know when the website will be updated? I would really like to go this year.

Johnny


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Broke-T said:


> Anyone know when the website will be updated? I would really like to go this year.


As much as I like HAS, they have a habit of doing things later rather than sooner, however it's even later than usual. Looking at the threads from last year, they had a tentative speaker list posted in February, and registration opened around May 10th.

Any Missouri beeks know what's going on?


----------

